# Newbie



## Dumbfounded129 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello I’m new to this forum. I am going through some things in my marriage a lot that spewed over from dating. I need advice.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!


----------

